# My BenQ W5000 Died Last Night



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

After 3 years it's finally given up the ghost to the dreaded bad DMD panel. Half the screen is black and white vertical lines. I'm pretty disappointed that this unit, even though it is a refurb, lasted a little over 3 years only. My original projector, a Mitsubishi HC3000, is still going strong for the friend I sold it to 3 years ago. That pj is over 7 years old if memory serves me correct and it's still on it's second bulb.

At this point I am leaning towards two projectors - the Mitsubishi HC4000 and the Epson 3010.

The only thing I do not like about the HC4000 at this point is that it doesn't have 10pt grayscale controls. The 3010? Well, it's a LCD. I've never been fond of the LCD pj picture quality. And I've yet to run across the grayscale controls for this projector.

I'm encouraged by the fact that both of these units have CMS controls. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It appears that Epson's grayscale calibration controls are 2 point as well. If they were 10 point controls it would have swung in their favor. Right now I'm leaning DLP.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you looked at the Panasonic AE-7000U? I am thoroughly enjoying its quality and I am pretty certain it is 10pt grayscale.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Have you looked at the Panasonic AE-7000U? I am thoroughly enjoying its quality and I am pretty certain it is 10pt grayscale.


I did but I can't get one locally. I've been on the phone most of the morning and early afternoon and it's still down to those two pjs.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah, I see. I know Prof has been tickled with his Mits, so you could chat at him if you want an owner's opinion.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My last Mitsubishi was a great pj. As I said, it's still going strong after 7 or so years. I'm a bit ticked that my BenQ died so young. And from what I have found I am not alone in this regard.

After thinking it over for most of the day I'm leaning towards the Epson just so I can get the 3D. Not that I want it - I don't. But I may have to deal with it in the future. So it may be worthwhile to get my feet wet with the 3D side of things. :scratch:

Decisions... decisions... :gah:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So do you live in a small town with very limited selection? I am guessing you don't want to buy online...seems strange that you can't get someone to order you what you want. Can you drive to a nearby town that might have a better selection or call them & get them to drop ship it to you? Just thinking out loud...good luck.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in the Twin Cities so there is quite a selection. The problem is pricing. The only dealer I found that carries Panasonic for instance, only has the AE4000 in stock and they want $2100 for it. That's a discontinued model!  I found a dealer that deals with Mitsubishi, BenQ (sorry won't go that route again!), Epson and Optoma. The Mitsubishi would run me about $1100. That's a good price but they don't stock it. It would be a week or two before I would get it. They do have a Optoma HD33 in stock as well as Epson 3010 and 5010. The 3010's price is the same as Visual Apex.

And of course I have Best Buys all over the place. But they charge too much.


----------



## Ericglo (Apr 11, 2009)

I think Epson was showing the 3010 at Cedia. I thought it looked good on 3D, but overall I wasn't that impressed with it. The great thing about Epson is the excellent customer service.

I don't remember if I saw the Mits. I still prefer DLP to LCD, though.

If you are not in a rush, then you might want to see if AVS has a b-stock sale on Sonys at the end of the month. Last year they had VW-60s for $800.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mech, would you consider this AE7000u from Amazon? Its says they will deliver by next tuseday if you order by today.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Mech, would you consider this AE7000u from Amazon? Its says they will deliver by next tuseday if you order by today.


The other problem with the 7000 is the price. I'd like to spend that much. Actually I'd like to be able to get the Mitsubishi HC7800. But I can't afford those two right now. :spend: 

I've worked out a deal on the 3010. If I don't like it I can change it out with an 8350. And if I don't like that, I can change it out for the HC4000. They're ordering an HC4000 just to have one on hand in case I don't like either of the Epson's. 

Here's the weird part to my day today though. I turned on the W5000 and it was fine. The problem disappeared. Two hours later it was back again when I turned it on a second time. I just turned it on a third time a moment ago to get a picture of the problem and it was fine again. Talk about driving me nuts!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, that is strange for sure. But it does sound like the W5000 is on its way out the door. Im sure whatever you end up with you will enjoy. Sometimes its more just the ability to relax, enjoy a good movie regardless of whats possibly better out there for projectors.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have purchased the Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 3010. Expect a full review in a few weeks as I get used to it and make adjustments.

I don't even think I'll get a chance to hang this thing until Monday.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

mechman said:


> I don't even think I'll get a chance to hang this thing until Monday.


You obviously need to re-arrange your priorities. Electronics first, always:yes:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

hjones4841 said:


> You obviously need to re-arrange your priorities. Electronics first, always:yes:


If only I were retired and loving it... 

I'm eligible to retire in 3.5 years. I probably won't for 9.5 though. :scratch:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

mechman said:


> If only I were retired and loving it...
> 
> I'm eligible to retire in 3.5 years. I probably won't for 9.5 though. :scratch:


Well, ya never know. This time last year I thought 3 more years. Started thinking about it in Sept then did it in Jan. Still working part time as contractor to a local engineering firm 2 or 3 days a week. Just enough to have something to do. Doctor says BP has dropped 10 points. Rarely leave the house, kinda like a hermit. But after driving in traffic 5 days a week for 40 years, am loving staying home at least for now.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats Mech - looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Have you looked at the Panasonic AE-7000U?  I am thoroughly enjoying its quality and I am pretty certain it is 10pt grayscale.


I too recently began to enjoy my new AE-7000U. :T


----------

